# General Discussion > Opinions >  How far do you think computers will advance? [graphics]

## RockLee

I wonder where the technology will end on computergraphics and 3D  :Doubt:  
What do you think will happen ? 

A.Only a little improvement in the next decade
B.There will be HUUUUGE improvements, think Virtual Reality in a lifelike situation !
C.This is it, no more improvement ! 

Look at this picture how detailed...I don't think people would've thought this was possible 10 years ago  :Sou ka:

----------


## alexriversan

i always wonder what people expect from VR- unlimited money notes intended for free spending are issued?

or, virtually dog-walking, shopping and controlled by the police for very little reason, like driving bike including umbrella?

or, more colors than in reality? colors we do not see right now?

a great, great thing would be, if people complete their profiles, like on yahoo!, and if companies answer all incoming email. right now, the thing is not too operative.

technically, intel has already planned 5/10 ghz systems, with multiple threading, i.e. 8/more threads. it takes a few years, if people even use today's technology, like meory cards/broadband. now, i see CRT's have disappeared...

-----

discussing hyper-detailed pictures, the question if VR means new, artificial reality, which is unobtainable in real life-

or, if the reality is enhanced by additional features, like to get knowlegde of different cultures/customs/cute people.

or, both these things...i intentionally downsize my pictures, i have enough memory, but weblogs etc. are not there to REPLACE my life. just an add-on. that's what suits me personally... people are different, i already know...

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I hope (and think) there will be huuuuuuuge improvements, hopefully, a 3D real-life-like pictures, as seen in the picture posted by Rocklee.

So far, I think that the the level of graphic design has reached its zenit, but you never know what the future brings.....  :Wavey:  Looking forward to seeing a 3D graphic movie of hotties which look like real people (maybe Brad Pitt?)...  :Blush:

----------


## Frank D. White

I often wonder how little children can tell reality from computer graphics. When they see fictional events that look SOOOO real, they must believe them to be true.

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## Keiichi

I guess that depends on what you mean by computer graphics. In terms of how it looks (eg. reality), I think we've hit a point where we can make anything and how life-like or fantasy-like as we want it, and the rest is based on imagination. But in terms of how fast or how easily, efficiently, we can make these graphics is what I believe will improve in the future, causing it to be seen by viewed people (through movies, games, images, etc).
As mentioned, we have very powerful computing these days and can have unlimited (in a way) memory, way past compared to what people already have at home, but making it out on the market for everyone, including graphic designers, is not easy nor cheap. It's this limit that we don't have games that look like pure reality for everyone. So I think graphics and graphic design methods have to tail behind the computing power that's available on the market.

Keiichi

 :Blush:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> I often wonder how little children can tell reality from computer graphics. When they see fictional events that look SOOOO real, they must believe them to be true.
> 
> Frank


I'm starting to wonder how _adults_ can tell reality from computer graphics !

There is actually a quite sinister potential in this when you think about it. Is what you see on the evening news report always going to be the _real_ thing .... ?

....or am I getting too paranoid in my old age ?

Regards,

W

(PS - sooo glad to see you back, Frank !)

----------


## Mycernius

I think there will be an Huge improvement on what we have now. Even with films like Final Fantasy and the images used in the Animatirx and matrix there is still a sense of unreality about the characters. They might look human or even move human, but there uis something about the way the hair falls or the way the skin reflects light that your brain picks up on. In a fast moving action sence you might not see it as the camera movements cover up any hints that you would see, but when the actions slows down there are just the little things that the eye picks upon and you'll seem to think that that is either too perfect or there is something not quite right about the way the move or look. They are working on this in the film industry and at the rate of deveolpment one day there could be a virtual actor that you would not be able to pick out from a normal actor (mind you having seen J-lo act that might not be too difficult now)

----------


## acquiredtarget

Based on what was shown at last week's E3 from Sony. The graphics from its Playstation 3 will be astounding. So I'd say we'll see some great images within the next decade

----------


## -Rudel-

I heard Intel has stopped trying to upgrade the speed of their processors in lue of being the first to produce the dula core CPUs. Somethnig I can't wait to see! 3.8Ghz is plenty of speed for any game out there now.

Graphics are becoming demanding now. Especially for console games. Have you guys seen the specs for the new PS3 and X-Box 360?!

3 x 3.2Ghz using HT technology. That's practically 6 processors. Not to mention that it will pull a load of information off the graphics card enabling better programmed graphics.

If you are into computer gaming, it's just right behind the new consoles with PCIe and SLI coming into the show allowing more calculations and a bigger bandwidth.

I'm into flight sumulations, and the best graphics I have seen that look real are from Il-2 Forgotten Battles + Pacific Fighters, Lock-On Modern Air Combat, Flight Simulator 2004.

Here some screenshots I took from my computer rig. I just cant wait to see what Ge-Force and Ati have next up their sleeves for eye candy.


At first glance it looks realistic eh?  :Smiling: 


Pixil Shade 3.0 and the capability of using 2048x2048 textures in gaming now enhances the detail and realisticness.


Same same

----------

